# Texas Opener



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Video of our weekend hunt
http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoyed the video, nice 10pt., little young though!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

The Last Mango said:


> Enjoyed the video, nice 10pt., little young though!


Thanks for the comment. ROFLMAO, Yeah 5.5 is a little young for me too!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man, that a nice P&Y for ol' McBuck... great video as always...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

good stuff Danny.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sweet. Why no shots of the pigs getting dusted?

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Sweet. Why no shots of the pigs getting dusted?
> 
> TH


Because I shot the pig at 40yds free hand with the tc 44 mag in it, a flashlight in the other and trying to see the cross hairs in pitch black darkness. I had just got out of my blind, loaded up and was walking to the jeep. Kinda hard to get the footage under such extreme conditions. Lucky for me the shot was dead on and the pig dropped in her tracks. I was'nt sitting in the stand with the kids when they popped theirs. Thats the troof!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

"the player is no more" :cheers:

awesome shootin mcbuck

hey bucksnort you ever find your quiver and arrows??

great video as always


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> "the player is no more" :cheers:
> 
> awesome shootin mcbuck
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah I found them. Right were I turn to go to my blind.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Tsk, you miss a rabbit at 15 feet 7 times with a two hand hold and a .45 ACP and you can shoot two hogs in the dark while holding a flashlight with one hand and shooting a single shot .44 magnum with the other?

Okay I understand why there was no video. 



TH


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice. I didnt get one either. I could have taken a doe but she had some fawns with her that must have been December bred and I figured might still be nursing so I let her walk. That strong swirling north wind got me busted by a good buck Monday morning. Oh well, I will get one next trip I hope.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice vid


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Tsk, you miss a rabbit at 15 feet 7 times with a two hand hold and a .45 ACP and you can shoot two hogs in the dark while holding a flashlight with one hand and shooting a single shot .44 magnum with the other?
> 
> Okay I understand why there was no video.
> 
> ...


LOL, one pig. Trout it was with a Thompson Center Contender. That is a one shot deal. You fubar it it is over.:slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

TH


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

cool video.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great video!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff Snort. Hopefully I'll get a chance to get my video up soon.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Once again another great Vid. ! Very nice 10 pt and i see y'all will not be lacking in Pork this year! Thanks for sharing and Glad you found your Quiver!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Once again another great Vid. ! Very nice 10 pt and i see y'all will not be lacking in Pork this year! Thanks for sharing and Glad you found your Quiver!


No way that will happen. Thanks. Yeah that 10 was his first P&Y. We were all very happy for him.


----------

